# Amperszag vagy elektronszag?



## franknagy

Az áram alatt levő, de rosszul érintkező  elektromos berendezések a levegőn keresztül ívet húznak. A keletkező _nitrogén-oxidoknak és ózonnak_ jellegzetes szaga van,
amit az én időmben _amperszag_nak mondtak. Ma a villamoson az_ elektronsza_g kifejezést hallottam középiskolásoktól. Ti melyik változattal találkoztatok?


----------



## Zsanna

Én speciel egyikkel sem eddig, szerencsémre.


----------



## AndrasBP

Csatlakozom Zsannához. 
Nemhogy a két kifejezés közül bármelyiket, de magát a jelenséget sem ismertem. Mondjuk nem is vagyok műszaki végzettségű.


----------



## AndrasBP

A Google "szigorított", idézőjeles keresése 3890 találatot hoz ki az "amperszag" szóra, és ahogy elnézem, egész sokan használják, persze megfelelő témában.
Az "elektronszag" viszont csak 6 találatot hoz, ezek közül egyik a WR fórum. Világosan látszik, hogy az utóbbi nincs elterjedve.


----------



## franknagy

Mindkét kifejezés logikus. Az újabb még logikusabb is, mint  a régebbi. No tessék, nem csak a kvantummechanikában befolyásolja a mérőeszköz a mérendő tárgyat. Érdemes lelne a lekérdezést megismételni pár év múlva.


----------

